# Can't start Windows Driver Foundation - Error 1068



## BLA777 (Apr 11, 2017)

I noticed the probelm when I tried to connect my new camera to my PC, Windows did recognize the device but couldn't install the driver.

When I try to start the service the following windows pops out:









The only dependency is "User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver" and I have no idea how to start it manually.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We need a lot more information. Is this a Laptop or a Desktop? What is the Make and Model# of your camera? Did you install the driver from the installation CD? Did you try and download it from the camera manufacturers support/download drivers site?
1. Click start->Type in *regedit* in the search bar and hit enter.
2. Navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet / Services / Ndisuio*
3. On the right panel, see the "*Start"* entry. *If that is set to 4, change it to 3.*
3. Go to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet002 / Services / Ndisuio*
4. Again, if the "*Start*" *entry is set to 4, change it to 3.
*5. Close Registry Editor.
6. *Reboot* computer
7. Then check if you are able to start those services.


----------



## BLA777 (Apr 11, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> We need a lot more information. Is this a Laptop or a Desktop? What is the Make and Model# of your camera? Did you install the driver from the installation CD? Did you try and download it from the camera manufacturers support/download drivers site?
> 1. Click start->Type in *regedit* in the search bar and hit enter.
> 2. Navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet / Services / Ndisuio*
> 3. On the right panel, see the "*Start"* entry. *If that is set to 4, change it to 3.*
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

The computer in question is a desktop (Motherboard Gigabyte X58A-UD3R rev 1.0)
The camera is a Nikon D3300, it has no drivers as it uses the default Windows MTP driver to work over the USB connection.
The official Nikon website states that their camera utility installs drivers is necessary, but no driver was installed and the utility doesn't recognize the camera, there are no standalone drivers for the camera.
I have another computer in the house which also runs Win10, the camera works fine there with no utility or any additional procedure, just like a regular MTP device - just connect the USB.

I have tried the registry method but the "Start" entry is already set to "3".


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, not sure where Spunk is coming from, Ndisuio has nothing to do with your question, the display name for services is very often different from the service name in the registry. Error 1068 indicates a dependencies failed to start.

The location of services in the registry, for system wide useage (important) is 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services

Press the win + x keys together select command prompt (Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open at the prompt copy and paste the cmd highlighted in red:-

echo > 0 & sc qc WUDfsvc >> 0 & sc queryex WUDfsvc >> 0 & sc qc WudfPf >> 0 & sc queryex WudfPf>> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.(when you run this cmd you will see they refer to your two errant services by the display name)


----------



## BLA777 (Apr 11, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, not sure where Spunk is coming from, Ndisuio has nothing to do with your question, the display name for services is very often different from the service name in the registry. Error 1068 indicates a dependencies failed to start.
> 
> The location of services in the registry, for system wide useage (important) is
> 
> ...


Here is the notepad output:


ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: WUDfsvc
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : PlugPlay
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
DEPENDENCIES : WudfPf
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

SERVICE_NAME: WUDfsvc 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1068 (0x42c)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: WudfPf
TYPE : 1 KERNEL_DRIVER 
START_TYPE : 3 DEMAND_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : base
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver
DEPENDENCIES : 
SERVICE_START_NAME : 

SERVICE_NAME: WudfPf 
TYPE : 1 KERNEL_DRIVER 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1275 (0x4fb)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, WudfPf the error exit code 1275 is "this driver has been blocked from loading", the services start settings are as per the defaults, so no problem there.

Open event viewer and see what extra information you can find this error will be logged.

I do not know what causes this, so will have to do some research.. I do know it is not something that is obvious and may be difficult to find. From a cmd as admin type:-

sfc/scannow (press enter) let us know what it reports.


----------



## BLA777 (Apr 11, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, WudfPf the error exit code 1275 is "this driver has been blocked from loading", the services start settings are as per the defaults, so no problem there.
> 
> Open event viewer and see what extra information you can find this error will be logged.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find any info in the event viewer, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place...

Anyway, I did sfc/scannow and it said:

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

I've linked the CBS.log below:
https://www.pastefs.com/pid/15415
The log file is really large (3.99MB, 32595 lines).


----------



## BLA777 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry for double posting in the thread, just wanted to inform that updating to the new "Creators Update" solved the problem.
From a quick check in Services.msc - Windows Driver Foundation IS RUNNING.

Cheers!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, good news I was hoping the update would do the trick, it was going to be a difficult one.


----------

